# [SOLVED] HELP New Creative Inspire T6100 speakers Dont Work



## Gwin1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have Recently Bought some new 'Creative Inspire T6100' speakers for my computer however when i came to connect the sub up to my computer i found that my soundcard had a green port and a black port for the speakers. there is also a red port but that is for the mic input. The speakers require green black and orange ports and this is not so on my computer. 
CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP!!!
ANY ADVISE WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED

Many thanks,
bob


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: HELP New Creative Inspire T6100 speakers Dont Work*

Hi,

What sound card/device do you have?
If it's onboard - what motherboard do you have?
If you have a brand (Dell, HP etc) computer, the model name/number is enough.


----------



## Gwin1 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: HELP New Creative Inspire T6100 speakers Dont Work*

Its either a 'Hp t150 .it' or a westy 'Gateway' computer?
not the best to say the least but i wud expect them to be compatable with sum speakers lol.
cheers gwin x


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: HELP New Creative Inspire T6100 speakers Dont Work*

Sorry, without knowing what sound card/device you have it's impossible to help you.

Try this:
Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## Gwin1 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: HELP New Creative Inspire T6100 speakers Dont Work*

**** that i aint downloadin ****. Cheers for the help but ill ask my m8 so i dont need to download any viruses!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: HELP New Creative Inspire T6100 speakers Dont Work*

Virus? What are you talking about?


----------



## Gwin1 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: HELP New Creative Inspire T6100 speakers Dont Work*

i dont wanna be downloadin anythin really. i jus needed to know wheather or not i needed a new souncard or weather i cud plug it in sumwhere else


----------



## Umeku (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: HELP New Creative Inspire T6100 speakers Dont Work*

I believe that your motherboard/soundcard only supports ordinary 2-channel stereo sound. I guess you'll have to buy a new soundcard which can handle more that 2 speakers. gl

Umeku


----------

